
Cameras Can Spot Shoplifters Even Before They Steal - headalgorithm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-04/the-ai-cameras-that-can-spot-shoplifters-even-before-they-steal
======
bediger4000
This article is amazingly light on details - nobody except the "Vaak" people
are named.

It also strikes me that this is just a "Gee, Whiz!" article, like the
perennial favorites, urine powered battery, fusion power in 10 years, and
flying cars. Sure, you can do it once (except maybe fusion), but the odor or
the difficulty of flying ruins it. Therefore, I've got $20 that says we don't
hear anything more about Vaak until they go bankrupt.

